# Shrewsbury Police Chief asked to resign...supposedly



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Union seeks top cop's ouster
*By *Joyce Kelly*/ Daily News Staff
Thursday, September 14, 2006

*S*HREWSBURY -- Town officials have asked for the resignation of Police Chief A. Wayne Sampson, according to a source directly involved in the case.
 One local resident has alleged that the push for Sampson's ouster is being driven by the union that represents the town's police officers.
Town officials would not confirm they are seeking his resignation, but acknowledged relevant ongoing discussions.
Selectman Bruce Card said he could not discuss the situation, but added, "I admit discussions are going on."
"To give details is not fair to either side," said Card.
Sampson has been police chief for nine years, and has been part of the Shrewsbury Police Department for 34 years. Sampson is also president of the Massachusetts Association of Police Chiefs.
Trying to rally support for Sampson, Sheri Brooks, an 18-year resident, announced on public access cable television last night that Sampson was asked to resign.
She urged residents to contact selectmen and the town manager in support of Sampson and Town Manager Daniel J. Morgado, who "has been placed in the untenable position of choosing whether to support the chief or the police union."
Brooks befriended Sampson's wife at work, and says she is impressed with Sampson's integrity, sensitivity, and professionalism.
She says the town is succumbing to pressure from the International Brotherhood of Police Officers Union, which has placed at least one prominent ad in a local newspaper criticizing Sampson.
"(Town management) is trying to force the police chief out, to placate a powerful union that refuses to even articulate its demands. They are hoping to do this quietly and quickly before the public can protest the decision," said Brooks in an e-mail to residents.
"This chief, who had dedicated 34 years to this community, is an honorable man who has served our town responsibly and effectively. He deserves the support of town officials," Brooks said.
Brooks also says the chief is a scapegoat for problems he has no control over or resources to fix -- foremost of which is the shortage of officers in the department.
The department is "overstressed and understaffed," she said.
Police are leaving for better salaries in surrounding communities like Framingham, where they are paid about $5,000 more than Shrewsbury, Brooks claims.
Covering a town with a population of more than 33,000, the Police Department is staffed with about 40 officers. Across the country, towns of similar size have between 50 and 70 officers, Brooks said.
Sampson has consistently asked the town to hire more officers and increase salaries, she said.
"Our police chief is taking the brunt of the criticism for the police turnover and morale problems. His loyalty to the town manager and his commitment to stay within the budget has not made it easy to keep the troops happy," Brooks said.
Sampson has always put public safety and employee accountability "ahead of all else," she said.
"At a time when public confidence in public employees and elected officials has been sorely tested, his efforts should be applauded, rather than treated as grounds for termination," Brooks said.
Selectmen acknowledged ongoing discussions and meetings about issues within the Police Department, but insist no conclusion has yet been reached.
"There are issues regarding the Police Department that are being examined involving personalities and individuals that are sensitive. There has been no type of resolution or end to that process or consideration," said selectmen Chairman John Lebeaux.
The Board of Selectmen does not have direct control over the police chief, Lebeaux noted. The town manager, Morgado, has the hiring and firing power.
"The chief has certain protections," Lebeaux said.
Lebeaux said any comment regarding the issues under examination would be unfair to the parties involved.
Sampson and Morgado could not be reached for comment. The International Brotherhood of Police Officers Union did not immediately return a phone call.
"As far as I know, we have not asked for the police chief's resignation. No decision has been made, no decision has been reached.
"We've been receiving a lot of e-mails back and forth both in support of the chief and the union," said Selectman Thomas Fiore.
Fiore does not plan to respond to residents' protests, he said, "because there's nothing to defend."
"It's no secret there are issues at the Police Department. The union blames the chief, and the chief could do some finger-pointing," said Fiore.
Brooks is imploring residents to support Sampson, as well as Morgado and police officers.
"Insist that they bring all parties to the table to voice their issues, share responsibility for existing problems, and come to an agreement on a plan to move forward that is fair to all," she said.


----------

